# LG Optimus 4x HD oder nicht ?



## Fresh Z (22. März 2013)

Hi liebe PCGH-Community,
Ich will mir schon seit mehreren Monaten ein Smartphone zulegen. Hab aber bei den meisten immer dicke Minuspunkte gefunden.
Bin nun auf das LG Optimus 4x HD gestoßen und wollte fragen ob es eine gute Wahl ist oder nicht. 
Das Handy sollte so um die 300 Euro kosten, bis max. 350 

MfG 
Fresh Z


----------



## pcare (22. März 2013)

Ich würde dir auch diesen empfehlen kannst auch für 300-370 kaufen oder samsung s3 ist aber um einiges teurer. Kein htc würde ich dir empfehlen, haben 
schlechte erfahrung damit.


----------



## arti.86 (22. März 2013)

hi hab das lg und kann nur gutes berichten. läuft schnell und flüssig und der tegra 3 packt auch beim spielen einiges. und surfen geht mit dem lg sowieso sehr schnell. ich kann es bedenkenlos empfehlen, da es trotz sehr guter hardware einen vernünftigen preis hat.


----------



## Fresh Z (22. März 2013)

Okay, danke erstmal  Hab nur noch eine Frage und zwar hab ich gehört, dass bei LG Softwareupdates nur selten rauskommen. Ist das ein nachteil, ist das schlecht, oder kanns mir egal sein ?


----------



## arti.86 (22. März 2013)

naja ich für mich ich es kein problem. und immer das neuste update muss ich persönlich nicht haben denn wenn das 4x läuft und nicht zickt dann passts doch nich?


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. März 2013)

Hi, schau dir mal das Nexus 4 an, würde ich dir über dem Optimus empfehlen, wobei das auch kein schlechtes Phone ist.


----------



## Moerli_me (22. März 2013)

Fresh Z schrieb:


> Okay, danke erstmal  Hab nur noch eine Frage und zwar hab ich gehört, dass bei LG Softwareupdates nur selten rauskommen. Ist das ein nachteil, ist das schlecht, oder kanns mir egal sein ?


 
Da hast du recht. Die Updatepolitik ist sehr schlecht bei LG, wie die Vergangenheit zeigt.
Allerdings kommt für das 4x HD jetzt Jelly Bean raus. 

Mehr wird erwartungsgemäß wohl nicht drinn sein. Da du das Handy wahrscheinlich mehr als 2 Jahre haben wirst musst du dir halt im Klaren sein, dass du eine veraltete Version drauf haben wirst. Ist aber ein generelles Android Problem. 

Ist nicht weiter schlimm, hast halt nicht die neuesten Features und Sicherheitslücken werden offen bleiben. 
Was du noch hoffen kannst, ist das einige eifrige Entwickler ein Rom mit zukünfrigen Android Versionen entwickeln. 

Ansonsten ein anständiges Handy zum fairen Preis.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (22. März 2013)

Schau dir das Nexus 4 von Google an. Für 350 Euro bekommst du die 16Gb Version und Top aktuelle Hardware(Quallcom S4 pro). Softwareseitig hast du auch immer die neueste Firmware drauf. Also ich bin absolut zufrieden. Ich rate von LG Geräten ab, da die Software Updates echt spät oder gar nicht kommen. Wenns unbedingt ein extra Speicherkartenslot haben sollte pack 50€ drauf und hol dir ein Galaxy s3 für 400€.


----------



## Fresh Z (22. März 2013)

Ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mir das Nexus 4 zulegen soll, bevor ich auf das Optmus gestoßen bin. Jedoch hab ich da immer wieder gelesen,dass bald ein nachfolger rauskommen soll usw... Hab mir dann einfach gedacht, dass ich erstmal mir andere Smartphones angucke... Ist das Nexus 4 denn eine gute Wahl ? Auch nach den Gerüchten mit dem X-Phone und dem Nexus 5 , soll ich warten, bis etwas neues rauskommt, dass das nexus 4 billiger wird oder ich mir das nexus 5 oder X-phone zu einem akzeptablen preis zulegen kann ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (22. März 2013)

Das Nexus 4 wird so schnell nicht billiger, ein möglicher Nachfolger wird vermutlich die Region 500+€ angreifen.

Für das Geld bekommst du nicht mehr Hardware in einem Android Gerät.

Hab mich soweit selber umgeschaut, da mein Evo 3D im unteren Drittel des Touchscreens desöfteren Probleme macht und 
werde mir jetzt auch das Nexus bestellen, warte nur darauf das mein Geld endlich eintrifft, Chef zahlt sehr pünktlich..


----------



## batmaan (22. März 2013)

Also das optimus 4x hd ist ein wirklcihs chönes Gerät, im gegensatz zum nexus auch vom Speicher erweiterbar und macht die besseren Fotos. Auch das bessere Gehäuse find ich, ich würd das lg optimus nehmen


----------



## xxmoghulxx (22. März 2013)

Wie schon gesagt ich finde das Nexus 4 echt top, nichts ruckelt,alle Spiele laufen und die Akkulaufzeit ist mit den letzten Update deutlich gestiegen( durchschnittlich5-6h Display on time). Meins hat letztens 3Tage und 17 Stunden bei 3h15m Benutzung geschafft. Mein Galaxy s2 hat das bei weitem nicht geschafft. 
Ich kanns wirklich jedem empfehlen


----------



## Jockele (23. März 2013)

xxmoghulxx schrieb:


> Schau dir das Nexus 4 von Google an. Für 350 Euro bekommst du die 16Gb Version und Top aktuelle Hardware(Quallcom S4 pro). Softwareseitig hast du auch immer die neueste Firmware drauf. Also ich bin absolut zufrieden. Ich rate von LG Geräten ab, da die Software Updates echt spät oder gar nicht kommen. Wenns unbedingt ein extra Speicherkartenslot haben sollte pack 50€ drauf und hol dir ein Galaxy s3 für 400€.



Idiot das Nexus 4 ist von LG


----------



## xxmoghulxx (23. März 2013)

Richtig, wird aber von Google verkauft und mit Updates versorgt.


----------

